# Échate flit



## clares3

Hola a todos
Me dirijo especialmente a los de este lado pues creo que mi duda es puramente local y hasta históricamente limitada a los años 50/60. Por aquellos entonces había un producto insecticida que se llamaba como figura en el título; por estos pagos se pronunciaba "flit" y dio lugar a la frase coloquial "échate flit" que significaba lo mismo que las actuales "búscate un bosque y piérdete" o "multiplícate por cero". Mi duda es que no sé cómo se escribía originalmente. Quizás puedan ayudarnos nuestras madres/mamás y hasta nuestras abuelas. ¿Alguien se acuerda de cómo se escribía el nombre de aquel producto inseticida?
Gracias y saludos cordiales


----------



## ManPaisa

Se escribe Flit.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola, Jose.

En el hilo del foro español-inglés encontré la respuesta:http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=767010 

Yo no soy de esas decadas, ni recuerdo haber visto el insecticida, pero como nota marginal quiero anotar que por acá mis papás y los de su generación, todos de "tierras mosquiteras" la pronunciaban "flij", bien mal por lo que veo.

Saludos,


----------



## caracolita

A modo de simple comentario te cuento que creo que en algunas partes de Argentina y Uruguay se usa hoy en día la expresión.
Por ejemplo, en una canción llena de extranjerismos de "El cuarteto de Nos" (Yendo a casa de Damián) dice:
"La saludé pero me echó flit..."
Me mandó a que me comprase un bosque(?)
En el post de Piraña Utria queda muy claro cómo se usa en Argentina.
¡Saludos!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¡Por supuesto! Con esa bombita que muestra la publicidad encontrada por Pinairun... muchos de los que estamos en el lado _equivocado de los 50 años_ la hemos utilizado... y todavía las hay, en los pueblitos... tanto así que, para ahuyentar a mis niños chiquitos cuando están insoportables, hago la mímica de echarles Flit... y lo entienden perfectamente... ¡se esfuman de inmediato!

_Multiplícate por cero_, ¡está excelente!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Pinairun said:


> No os perdáis esto, la publicidad de entonces.


¡Muy buena!



			
				caracolita said:
			
		

> "La saludé pero me echó flit..."


Buena tu memoria y buena la canción; cuando la escucho, siempre me hace gracia la cantidad de extranjerismos que a estos tipos se les ocurrió rimar en una canción. Confirmo que de este lado está vivita y coleando: "echale flit", perdete.



			
				clares3 said:
			
		

> "búscate un bosque y piérdete"


Esta tiene mucha chispa, no la conocía.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Acá la frase está vivita y coleando, pero en su variante local: "¡Anda a echarte Tanax!".
Saludos.
_


----------



## Pinairun

Lo más fuerte que he oído:_ ¡Muérete un rato!_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Pinairun said:


> Lo más fuerte que he oído:_ ¡Muérete un rato!_


 ¿Lo más fuerte? ¿O lo más fuerte que te animaste a contar? 
Una variante (voseada): Hacele un favor al mundo: matate.
Saludos


----------



## Calambur

ToñoTorreón said:


> ...se usaba un aparato como este para rociarlo.


Hace como mil años, en la casa de mis padres existía uno de esos aparatitos.
Por aquí también el fllit es flit, y echarle flit a alguien es "darle el raje".


----------



## la_machy

Pues en Sonora todavía se usa (por mayores y menores de 30) la palabra 'flit' para describir toda sustancia 'matamoscas'.
 Y al acto de hacer que las moscas y mosquitos se _multipliquen por cero_ se le llama 'flitiar' .


Saludos


----------



## Lexinauta

En este caso no voy a hacer _etimología en pantuflas_, sino agregar que el slogan del Flit era 'la marca del soldadito'.


----------



## Södertjej

Gracias por el anuncio Pinairun. No sólo por el flit, que creo haberlo oído en alguna película o novela ambientada en la posguerra ¡sino por el ratón Miguelín! Impagable. Me pregunto como llamarían a Donald...


----------



## Calambur

Calambur said:


> (Ya somos 3 en este foro los filoetimólogos en pantufas... ¿Adónde está el otro, que no aparece?).


Je, je... apareció y dijo:


Lexinauta said:


> En este caso no voy a hacer _etimología en pantuflas_, sino agregar que el slogan del Flit era 'la marca del soldadito'.


Memorioso... ¿Entonces el soldadito aparecía en la publicidad de acá también? (no lo recordaba).
Gracias, Pinairun, por el enlace.


----------



## clares3

Querida tropa
Muchas gracias por vuestras divertidas aportaciones. No sólo me ha quedado claro que es Flit como se decía y dice sino que vuestros datos me han permitido recuperar la publicidad original con el soldadito de 1929, según podréis ver en el anuncio al que os redirigirá la siguiente dirección (pese a las amables lecciones que me dio Sodertjej el otro día sigo sin hacer los link correctamente): http://hemeroteca.abc.es/nav/Navigate.exe/hemeroteca/madrid/abc/1929/08/23/006.html
Lo que más me ha sorprendido es que lo que yo creía un localismo (échate flit como equivalente a piérdete) cruzó el oceano y sigue vivo al otro lado.
Gracias a todos por este hilo tan divertido y hasta la próxima


----------



## mapato

¡Hola de nuevo!

Aunque en realidad poco he de añadir a lo ya  expuesto en los mensajes anteriores, escribo para confirmar que "flit"  (eso sí, sin pronunciar apenas la "t" final, como corresponde a nuestra  dicción andaluza) era un producto muy utilizado, y bastante eficaz por  cierto.

En mi tierra, Jaén, allá por los años 1950-60, se aplicaba  siempre con una bomba o pulverizador manual de émbolo, de ahí que por  extensión, incluso se le daba ese apelativo al aparato. Los aerosoles  envasados a presión y el desarrollo publicitario correspondiente arrrumbaron el producto y el artilugio en favor de otros métodos.

Solamente me queda felicitar (y felicitarme) a los participantes en el foro por la utilidad del mismo.  Estoy recopilando un vocabulario personal de palabras viejas o en  desuso y actualizando el vocablo "flit" el buscador del foro me ha  remitido a este "post". Así que seguiré consultándolo gracias a  vosotros.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

Un anuncio del producto (en inglés) podéis verlo en

www.flit.jpg.to


----------



## oa2169

Por acá usamos una expresión muy moderna (a jajay): "Multiplícate por cero".

Saludos.


----------



## Pixidio

Vieja conocida, yo la he usado aunque ahora cayó en desuso. Son preferibles términos más sutiles como "morite" o "perdete"... En fin, la usé alguna vez con la única diferencia de que, acá, el veneno siempre fue el fli.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

_¡Cómprate un bosque y piérdete!_ Más actual.


----------



## chileno

Vampiro said:


> Acá la frase está vivita y coleando, pero en su variante local: "¡Anda a echarte Tanax!".
> Saludos.
> _



Concuerdo con todos, pero eso de Tanax, es la variante local actual, porque la mía era con flit.

Sí no, pregúntale a tu abuela.... y no es chiste.


----------



## duvija

Y era 'la máquina de Flit'. Todos la llamaban 'máquina' ¿o eso era solamente en mi casa?


----------



## Pixidio

No Duvija, todavía hay un máquina de fli tirada entre los trastos que siempre uno acumula...


----------



## chileno

duvija said:


> Y era 'la máquina de Flit'. Todos la llamaban 'máquina' ¿o eso era solamente en mi casa?



Creo que nosotros la llamábamos "bomba" y bombeabámos el "fli" en el aire.


----------



## Vampiro

chileno said:


> Creo que nosotros la llamábamos "bomba" y bombeabámos el "fli" en el aire.


"Bomba", sí, pero de Tanax, jamás he escuchado fli, o flit, en Chile.  Al menos así ha sido desde principios de los '60, cuando mi abuela bombardeaba toda su casa dejándola irrespirable.
Antes de eso no doy fé, quizá se decía "flit"; o en otra zona de Chile, más cercana a Argentina.
(Ahora es cuando me agacho y trato de esquivar el guadañazo)
Saludos.
_


----------



## clares3

chileno said:


> Creo que nosotros la llamábamos "bomba" y bombeabámos el "fli" en el aire.



Por España se llamaba "aparato" del Flit y era como el que posteó Toño hace un montón de tiempo.
Gracias a todos por retomar este divertido y entrañable hilo.


----------



## Vampiro

clares3 said:


> Por España se llamaba "aparato" del Flit y era como el que posteó Toño hace un montón de tiempo.
> Gracias a todos por retomar este divertido y entrañable hilo.


Sí, pero hay que andar con cuidado, porque Mate está al aguaite espantando las moscas y moscardones con una bomba de Flit.
Me surge una duda: en aquellos países en que usaban “Flit” para el líquido que se pulverizaba con una bomba aspirante-impelente, aprovechando el efecto Venturi, provocado por el aumento de velocidad al pasar el aire por un pequeño agujero, lo que se traduce en una disminución de presión por aquello de la conservación de la energía, haciendo que el fluído sea aspirado e impulsado, convertido en micropartículas, ¿qué termino usan ahora que los insecticidas son tan variados y vienen en aerosol?
_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Em mi casa han sido flusflús desde siempre. Ojo, que no es broma.


----------



## Jonno

Y en muchas partes dicen "flis", que no sé si está emparentado con "Flit" pero sin duda lo está con el también onomatopéyico "flusflús" de Valeria: "¡Niñooo, echa el flis de las moscaaas!"


----------



## Csalrais

Jonno said:


> Y en muchas partes dicen "flis", que no sé si está emparentado con "Flit" pero sin duda lo está con el también onomatopéyico "flusflús" de Valeria: "¡Niñooo, echa el flis de las moscaaas!"


En mi casa, por ejemplo. 

http://www.elcloquido.com/2010/04/28/la-palabra-de-la-semana-flis/


----------



## chileno

Vampiro said:


> "Bomba", sí, pero de Tanax, jamás he escuchado fli, o flit, en Chile.  Al menos así ha sido desde principios de los '60, cuando mi abuela bombardeaba toda su casa dejándola irrespirable.
> Antes de eso no doy fé, quizá se decía "flit"; o en otra zona de Chile, más cercana a Argentina.
> (Ahora es cuando me agacho y trato de esquivar el guadañazo)
> Saludos.
> _





Yo tengo 58 y me acuerdo perfecto del flit y de mi abuela, chilena ella, llamándolo de esa manera, lo que es más, cuando íbamos en verano, nos bajábamos del bus y pasábamos al almacén a comprar flit y otras cosas. No niego que también estaba el Tanax. Cada vez que íbamos a Quintero teníamos que bombardear la casa de verano antes de instalarnos en ella.



Vampiro said:


> Sí, pero hay que andar con cuidado, porque Mate está al aguaite espantando las moscas y moscardones con una bomba de Flit.
> Me surge una duda: en aquellos países en que usaban “Flit” para el líquido que se pulverizaba con una bomba aspirante-impelente, aprovechando el efecto Venturi, provocado por el aumento de velocidad al pasar el aire por un pequeño agujero, lo que se traduce en una disminución de presión por aquello de la conservación de la energía, haciendo que el fluído sea aspirado e impulsado, convertido en micropartículas, ¿qué termino usan ahora que los insecticidas son tan variados y vienen en aerosol?
> _



No sé, pero tenía un amigo que pintó su moto con uno de esos aparatos. 

Inventivo el cabro.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ManPaisa said:


> Se escribe Flit.



Y se echaba con este pulverizador, que creo se puede insertar pues ya no tiene valor publicitario, y que era llamado aparato del flit u simplemente pulverizador. Usarlo era 'echar flit'.
Por supuesto había pulverizadores que no era de la marca. 
El líquido se vertía en el cilindro de más diámetro, que tenía una boquilla delgada embocada a otra similar en el extremo del cilindro más largo; al bombear se proyectaba una fina corriente de aire que inducía la salida del líquido pulverizado. En tiempos remotos supe como se llamaba ese fenómeno.    
Flit se convirtió en un genérico usado para toda clase de matamoscas de pulverizar. 

P.S. Al examinar con más detenimiento la foto, veo que no hay las boquillas que cito. Quizá no la hubiese en el cilindro largo.  
Parece que el Flit se sirvió finalmente en los hoy usuales botes con gas a presión. Puede que haya desaparecido el Flit, pero se sigue oyendo 'echar flit' por pulverizar líquidos insecticidas.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

¡¡Efecto Venturi !! Gracias, Vampiro. Tratando de recordar lo que había estudiado en mi remoto bachillerato, no advertí que en la industria cerámica para la que he trabajado cerca de medio siglo hay aspiradores Venturi por todas partes. Buscando las palmeras de un oasis sahariano no he visto los bosques amazónicos.


----------



## cbrena

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Em mi casa han sido flusflús desde siempre. Ojo, que no es broma.


¡Sí, cierto! Cogías el bote del flusflús, espurreabas un par de flis flis y las mosquitos desaparecían en un plis plas.


----------



## Pinairun

cbrena said:


> ¡Sí, cierto! Cogías el bote del flusflús, espurreabas un par de flis flis y las mosquitos desaparecían en un plis plas.



Pues en mi casa debíamos de ser muy "ecos", porque no había ni flis ni flus. Solo recuerdo el ¡plash! de la paleta matamoscas y unas cintas pegajosas que se colgaban de las lámparas para atrapar moscas, un artilugio que seguramente inventó alguien basándose en el texto de "a un panal de rica miel cien mil moscas acudieron, que..."


----------



## cbrena

Pinairun said:


> Pues en mi casa debíamos de ser muy "ecos", porque no había ni flis ni flus. Solo recuerdo el ¡plash! de la paleta matamoscas y unas cintas pegajosas que se colgaban de las lámparas para atrapar moscas, un artilugio que seguramente inventó alguien basándose en el texto de "a un panal de rica miel cien mil moscas acudieron, que..."


 Ese ¡plash! suena más rápido que _en un plis plas_.


----------

